# HBO and Showtime



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm an Xfinity/Comcast subscriber

This afternoon I had both HBO Go and Showtime Anytime activated on my TiVO stream. Later this afternoon they both are requiring activation, and I can't seem to do it. Showtime doesn't list the TiVo Stream, and HBO won't accept my activation codes.

What may have changed??


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

What devices are listed? I would look for a generic "Android TV" option


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

cybergrimes said:


> What devices are listed? I would look for a generic "Android TV" option


For Showtime, the available devices are
Amazon Fire TV
Apple TV
Roku Streaming Player
Samsung Smart TV
XBox 1

HBO says "Service not supported on this device"

And I just wasted 45 minutes on the phone with TiVo Tech Support

One of the things they tried to get me to install, but I could not find was the Xfinity on Demand App, which I swore I installed earlier this afternoon.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

That's really odd. I've had HBO Go on Android TV devices in the past.
Sorry can't speak to the Showtime Anywhere bit... maybe try lying and say it's a Fire TV since it's Android too.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

XFinity doesn't allow HBOGo on TiVo. They've had that limitation for years. But this isn't really a TiVo. 

I got both working. I think I chose Nividia Shield as the device for both. Maybe Fire TV for Showtime if those are the only options above. In either case they both worked.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Try choosing Xbox.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I got HBO GO to work the same way I did on my Bolt.

Adding HBO Go app to your Xfinity/Comcast with Tivo

Can't get Showtime Anytime to work. I've tried every option listed.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Showtime is working for me but I am not paying a cableco for it. I chose SHOWTIME (because I didnt see Showtime Anytime) and plain old Showtime took my user/pw and that was that.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Showtime Anytime, like HBO GO, is for when you subscribe through your cable provider. 

I think Xfinity doesn’t allow them because they want you to use their Xfinity Stream app.


----------



## Cmwhite69316 (Aug 3, 2020)

Not sure if anyone was able to get this resolved or not, but I was able to get it activated on my Stream 4k by going through the Showtime Anytime app for my phone. If you go to the settings within the app it has an activate device field. Select that and then Android TV as you device and it should let you enter your activation code from there.


----------



## melissaru (Jan 9, 2007)

Cmwhite69316 said:


> Not sure if anyone was able to get this resolved or not, but I was able to get it activated on my Stream 4k by going through the Showtime Anytime app for my phone. If you go to the settings within the app it has an activate device field. Select that and then Android TV as you device and it should let you enter your activation code from there.


Thanks SO much for this tip! It was driving me crazy that I couldn't activate on TV, but it worked perfectly.


----------

